# General Site Information > Q & A >  Welcome to Fish-keeping.com smilie request

## Kirsty

Dunno  if its possible. But can you make a 


> welcome to fish-keeping.com best fish site on the net


 smilie.  I like sending them to new members  :Smile:   :fishy: 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Timo

I'm sure Gary can Kirsty  :Wink:

----------


## Gary R

> I'm sure Gary can Kirsty


iam sure Timo can  :lol:  ....as hes got the power to do it now

----------


## Timo

Ooh the power  :lol:  as soon as i stop messing about with my new toy (Orca nano) i will have a look  :roflmao:

----------


## Timo

> Dunno  if its possible. But can you make a  smilie.  I like sending them to new members  
> 
> Thanks


Try fkwelcome but with :'s  :Wink:

----------


## Kirsty

:fkwelcome:  I love it, thanks  :Smile:   :timobeer:

----------

